# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Hoofd >  Hoofd gestoten

## dolfijn26

Hallo,

Ik had gistermorgen mijn voorhoofd heel hard gestoten.
Ben nu erg misselijk, erge hoofdpijn en pijn in mijn nek etc.
Wat kan ik tegen de pijn doen etc.
Moet ik naar de huisarts of?

Gr Henny

----------


## Ronald68

Misselijkheid kan duiden op een hersenschudding. Het lijkt me raadzaam om een huisarts te raadplegen.

----------


## Sylvia93

Net als Ronald denk ik idd ook wel dat je iets van een hersenschudding hebt opgelopen, naar de huisarts gaan lijkt mij in dit geval wel een slim plan. Hij kan ook meteen controleren of je niet nog iets anders erbij hebt opgelopen.

Succes!

Groetjes Sylvia

----------


## dolfijn26

Ga ik doen.

Dankjewel

Gr Henny.

----------

